# Marsh "Juggernaut"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*March 25, 2018
By Capt. Chris Martin
Bay Flats Lodge - Located just outside the town of Seadrift on San Antonio Bay*

*A Better Fishery â€" Itâ€™s in all our hands! *

To assure a better fishery and habitat for your future trips to Bay Flats Lodge, you now can make a small or large donation to Building Conservation Trust (BCT) Coastal Conservation Association Texas (CCA) and Bay Flats Lodge will match your donations.

*Redfish *

Jurassic size redfish were located over the past few days with crimson shoulders as guests realized very quickly these redfish were like the juggernaut of the marsh. We greatly appreciate the customers who caught and released these redfish. From top water plugs, gold wheedles Â¼ spoons, Down South plastics tipped with 1/8 â€"oz. jig heads, these redfish were crushing everything in its way. 
Big reports and news coming soon. Stay tuned!

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Coastal Habitat*

To assure a better fishery and habitat for our future, when you visit Bay Flats Lodge and make a donation to Building Conservation Trust (BCT) Coastal Conservation Associationâ€™s Habitat Program, Bay Flats Lodge will match your donations. These donations will fund grassroots-driven projects that achieve one or more of five key objectives: Restore degraded habitats; Create new habitats; Advance the science of coastal habitat and marine fisheries conservation; Foster habitat stewardship; and Educate coastal communities on the value of conservation. The money donated will stay in San Antonio Bay region.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

If y'all are throwing artificial, why are all y'all's guides at the bait stand in the morning. We know its popping cork and shrimp. enough is enough on the fake reports.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Just in from Capt. Jason Wagenfehr - Wade Fishing Arty's Report Seadrift, Texas*

Wading with lures today produced some good fish. Long time customer Ron caught a 25â€ trout and followed it up pretty quickly with a 28. Wading knee to thigh deep over sand and grass proved best as the group put together a nice box, despite the strong winds.
@bayflatslodge

Thanks Capt. Jason Wagenfehr 
"Artificial Lure Specialist"
Bay Flats Lodge


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Lil' John Scented Twitchbait*

This morning after the terrible storms and tornadoes I finally had a chance to ask Ron who was the angler that caught & released the 25" & 28" trout while wade fishing with Capt. Jason "What lure did you catch those trout on?" His reply was short and sweet - "Lil' Johns!"

BTW we pray for anyone that was hit by tornadoes or down winds early this morning. It was one of the worst storms my wife Deb and I experienced since living in Seadrift. Our front doors were violently shaking and water was coming inside one of our storm windows. Despite these storms, our staff stepped up and got all the boats out early this morning.

*MirroLure Lil' John Scented Twitchbait*

Extra-effective on trout, redfish and flounder
Scent infused with a special shrimp formula
Long-casting tube-shaped body

MirrOlure's Lil John Scented Twitchbait allows you to target a variety of species, especially trout, redfish and flounder. Scent-infused soft body uses a special shrimp formula that huge fish cannot resist. Unique tube-shaped body creates an irresistible action and lets you cast a great distance. Per 8.

Sizes: 3-1/4", 4-1/4.
Colors: (001)Opening Night, (004)Electric Chick, (014)Glow Chartreuse Tail, (016)Chicken, (017)Watermelon Red, (018)Pearl, (027)Gold/Red Glitter, (030)Purple Demon, (032)Glow, (036)Watermelon Cop, (037)Salt & Pepper, (038)Pink Silver, (039)Money, (041)Sour Lemon, (042)New Penny, (045)Molting, (046)Gold, (047)Blue Moon, (048)Bourbon, (049)Tube Worm, (050)Kitchen Sink, (051)Plum Haze/Chartreuse, (053)Ice, (054)Chartreuse Ice, (055)Watermelon Ice, (099)Rootbeer, (126)Golden Bream, (940)Margarita.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Happy Easter*

From all of us at Bay Flats Lodge we wish everyone a Happy Easter. We will be closed this Saturday evening and all day Sunday to allow our staff off for Easter to be with their families.


----------

